# Laws



## 96civic87 (May 7, 2013)

Soo i called the ordinance place today n all they said was that chickens are frowned upon. They didnt give me a yes or no? I called about 5 months ago n they said the coop had to be 3' off the ground and it had to be roofed a d the pen had to be 3' off the ground also. So wat do i do now?


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

If you have close neighbors, I'd check with or notify them first and see if they have any concerns. If anything, they would be the ones to complain about the chickens but if they're given a courteous heads up and don't have an issue then I doubt anyone will make a fuss. Then, build the coop and pen to the required specs. Better to do it the "right way" the first time so you don't waste time and money building something that the by-law officer can just make you get rid of.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

96civic87 said:


> Soo i called the ordinance place today n all they said was that chickens are frowned upon. They didnt give me a yes or no? I called about 5 months ago n they said the coop had to be 3' off the ground and it had to be roofed a d the pen had to be 3' off the ground also. So wat do i do now?


Ask them to give you a copy of the ordinance pertaining to chickens.

GET IT IN WRITING!

Verbal permission over the phone with a "employee" will not do you any good if another employee (or high up in the pecking order) decides you are in violation.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree, Get a copy of the ordinance. Never believe someone over the phone unless you have documentation in hand.


----------

